# What are we doing wrong?



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Me and my buddy setup in a fall wheat field today full of geese tons of **** and footprints and we have seen geese in it the day before. We had plenty of flocks flying this morning lots of them would circle us but would never fully commit it was really frustrating we got one goose a few came close to take a look and we busted him.. We had 2 dozen full bodies we were laying in layout blinds right on the x.. If anyone could give us some advice or tips to get them to finish in our decoys we both have zink calls and are pretty good at calling and we have a goose flag too but anyways any help would be appreciated.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What do your blinds look like?


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Layout blinds with snow covers one of them is an Avery finisher and one is a cabelas brand one


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

You are being spotted or your spread doesn't look right check your wind and what way they are facing and try to keep the X a couple feet in front of you so your not the focal point if there isn't much cover in the field which it looks like mud and snow to me.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds to me like your being seen. A layout blind won't cut it In that field judging from the picture you've posted. 
Sounds like they are coming to your field to feed whether your there or not. Try not calling much. Maybe a couple soft clucks and moans, if anything at all.
If the sun is out and your getting shadows off the blinds your doomed.
Hide is going to be the most important part of your hunt.
Hope it works out for you guys next time you hunt it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

from the looks of the field. I'd say the geese are seeing you, or something abnormal meaning the blinds, yes even with snowcovers... set your blinds on the edge of the field, or that ditch bank in the background, that will help break up and blend in the abnormal shape of a blind, split your decoys up into 2 groups with a nice open kill pocket in between and hunting off the edge of the field or ditch bank I would only put the decoys out a maximum of 30 yards, and as close as 8-10 yards


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up a photo of your blinds in the field. Shadows can hurt you. If shadows are a problem, lay on pads in white. You're lower profile and an irregular shape that way. Put a few decoys close around you, too. Fence lining can work if the birds haven't seen it before.


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Well we got some more decoys so we are going from 2 dz to 6 dz for tomorrow. If we put all the decoys in front of us do you think that that would help us be come less noticeable?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree it sounds like your being seen. I'd sit in the decoys or on the edge of the field if possible. If you set up in the middle of the field pack some tight around the 2 blinds. With 6 dozen out you should have plenty to work with. Finishers are a high profile blind. It might do good to take paddlers advise. Lower your profile. You need to get in a mind set of minimizing. Obviously you can't dig down so next is to do all you can to hide a hard edge and get a low profile. Don't be to surprised if the geese don't want to play as well the 2nd day in a row of hunting the same field. They tend to get weary like that. Another question, how big were the flocks that worked you? If they were big flocks then that just a lot of eyes looking at you.


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea I think we are gonna go setup on that back edge in the weeds and stuff and we had flocks of anywhere from 10 20 and even a few of 40+ tomorrow hopefully we will get hidden up and get out those extra decoys and bring them down ill post some pics if we have any success gotta get up at 5 to get those setup in time....


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Keatonwilliams said:


> Yea I think we are gonna go setup on that back edge in the weeds and stuff and we had flocks of anywhere from 10 20 and even a few of 40+ tomorrow hopefully we will get hidden up and get out those extra decoys and bring them down ill post some pics if we have any success gotta get up at 5 to get those setup in time....


Getting up at 5:00 is sleeping in.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha paddler:grin:


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

This is what are blinds looked like today there was nothing flying today... We had one flock come in at about 5 they came in pretty hard and then circled and then came back for a closer look which they got into range on the second pass and we got one but they wouldn't finish are blinds look pretty good on the edge of the field there much better than what they were but I don't know if the deeks are setup wrong or we aren't calling right when they are close I just want them lock up and commit so we can get some good shooting. I'm 18 years old and this is the first year I've goose hunted so this is all rookie stuff trying to figure out how to make a perfect setup and stuff any tips of you guys can would be awesome thanks for all the advice so far I think it really helps!


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

This is what our spread looks like also idk if you can really tell how it's setup but let me know how to setup deeks effectively me and my buddy have access to 5 1/2 dz so I think that is good enough for us


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Could you rotate your photos?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> Could you rotate your photos?


Its good exercise to krink your neck to the side;-)
Just ask BPturkey haha


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Here


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

That field looks a little tough to hide in, but...... I'd get off the ditch bank. 
I'd get out a can of snow flock and hit your blinds good with it and set up out in the field in the melted areas. 
In a perfect world I'd dig the blinds down a ways but then that would more than likely disturb the look of the field...for a day or two anyway if not quite a while.

The set up looks pretty good. 
I'd group them up a little tighter (in family groups of 3,5,8 or so) and shorten the spread up a bit into a smaller ball of dekes. It would make your 5 1/2 dozen look smaller, but may be more effective overall since it's cold and miserable this time of year and geese seem to ball up unless they are aggressively feeding. 

Putting your blinds in the middle of your spread can be an advantage sometimes (helps break up the blinds), but in a field that's hard to hide and mixing blinds and dekes draws attention to your blinds, I'd probably leave them out on the edge. 

When they are all there, and your not, do they land with each other?
Geese have seen quite a few ambushes by this time of year and they may simply not want to land with other birds or dekes. 
From your description though, it seems like whatever your doing is bad enough to keep them from shorting you or even landing a ways a way somewhere else in the field. 
Like I said, most geese are pretty wise and pretty fickle this time of year....or if your lucky new migrators that are very, very dumb and easily committal. It appears that your dealing with some smart local birds that will take some weather or some adjustments to help you make them eat some dirt. 
Either way, that's the FUN of going out HUNTING or you would call it going out killing or shooting.


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't know why but my phone will not let me put it right side up


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

next time go out and look at how the geese are in the field.Then when you go set up the next day copy it them as close as you can. It does not matter what brand of calls you are blowing. Another tip is dont call much late season.When they are coming in do moons and grunts and a few honks. Also try to limit the foot prints in the snow.I know that hard but try to. good luck next time and get a bigger spread. put them in small groups and spread them out a little more. put some on there belles making it look liek they are laying there. Geese will land and lay down right away to melt the snow then eat a hour later.good luck.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

By the sounds of things the geese are seeing you. One thing that I have found is that often times layout blinds are too much. Sure they are nice and comfortable, but sometimes, especially in situations where the hide is difficult, they can just be too much. They are big and bulky, and often times stick out like a sore thumb. If I had a situation like you have I would put on white camo and hide in the decoys. I have a full white camo outfit including white gloves, a white facemask, and even get white tape that I cover my gun with. You can virtually disapear, and your profile will be much smaller than it would be in a layout blind. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Like suggested try setting on the edge of the field and when you think your blinds are covered up good enough add more stubble. Good luck


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like the layout blinds haven't worked for a few trys. Set up hide in the fence line, better yet a ditch bank. Wear good snow camo and cover everything. Put your dekes out about 20-35 yards out from the fenceline or ditch you're in. Set in little groups of 2-6. Leave some space between them, about 10-15' or so. Put them fairly close together in their groups, they stay a little closer together this time of year. You can hide better in the snow with whites on than usual. If they come in silent lay off on the call, maybe a few feeding grumbles and a moan or quiet honk but watch how the birds react. And the biggest thing, hold still and hide your face! As soon as you move your head to find the birds as they went behind you they will be gone.

If they are new migrators they will probably be a little more vocal and willing to dive in.

Layout blinds can be killer but in a new ww field or dirt field its hard to make it look natural and low profile. And if they are local they have probably seen a layout blind setup or two by now. Ditch banks and fencelines are tricky too but it does work if you have a good lookin spread out aways from the ditch/fence. about as far as you want to shoot.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> next time go out and look at how the geese are in the field.Then when you go set up the next day copy it them as close as you can. It does not matter what brand of calls you are blowing. Another tip is dont call much late season.When they are coming in do *moons* and grunts and a few honks. Also try to limit the foot prints in the snow.I know that hard but try to. good luck next time and get a bigger spread. put them in small groups and spread them out a little more. put some on there belles making it look liek they are laying there. Geese will land and lay down right away to melt the snow then eat a hour later.good luck.


Every time I moon geese they flare.

Seriously, it looks like you're set up facing into the sun. I avoid that whenever possible. Don't overthink this. Try to avoid shadows, get into your decoys if possible. For two guys, I like a "Y" with a curled base. The open end of the "Y" is on the left side of your spread. Angle the right blind 45* or so relative to the left blind, assuming both shooters are right handed. The shooter on the left can cover the open side of the "Y", the guy on the right takes anything on the right of middle.

Fence line or ditch bank them if you must. I haven't done much of that, the only time I would do it is if there is no other option. It makes the most sense to me if there is a strong wind, in which case birds typically come in low against it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Natural Gear snow camo would work well in a field like that. Lose the layout blinds and go commando. IMO edge hides are difficult. Geese are smart and tend to stay out in open areas where it's safe. If that's all you have to work with then do what you have to do. Also, sometimes less is more when it comes to decoys. You may not need dozens of them to get the job done, sometimes a handful works better.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you have any super magnum goose shells? I hate hiding under those things, but if worse comes to worse you could hide under a super magnum shell. I'd agree that they are seeing you. It may be worth setting up 3 or 4 bunches and not even laying in the decoys and hoping their focus goes to the decoys and not to you.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is sometimes quite laughable when I see a field of short vegetation with decoys and layout blinds in it. Layout blinds (especially on sunny days) will alert even the dumbest of geese to your presence. If you must use a layout, stay in line with the sun as it moves through the day to minimize the shadow it throws. Best option in a field like that is to leave those blinds home and go commando. 
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

rjefre said:


> It is sometimes quite laughable when I see a field of short vegetation with decoys and layout blinds in it. Layout blinds (especially on sunny days) will alert even the dumbest of geese to your presence. If you must use a layout, stay in line with the sun as it moves through the day to minimize the shadow it throws. Best option in a field like that is to leave those blinds home and go commando.
> R


Yep. We once hunted a minimal till field in Canada, which means they barely scratch the soil and it's dry farmed. The pea stubble was 2" tall and sparse. My partner insisted on using one of the Eliminators, so we split the decoys and hunted opposite ends of the field. This wasn't an ordinary field, either, as we watched literally tens of thousands of snow and dark geese pile into it the evening before. I used some home made motion stakes for a couple of my Supermag shells, which put them 18" off the ground so I could hide under them better. He never fired a shot, of course, while I managed one.

Clean fields and sunny days are a recipe for disaster. Rotating your blinds with the sun can help, but it's still tough.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

A few years ago G/H had super super mag decoy, that were almost 6' . We had very good luck with putting out 36 super mags and 3 of these huge shell to lay under. we waited til they were about 10 off the deck then rolled the shells off and shot from our knees.


----------

